# استشارة مهندس ميكانيكا للعمل في البحر



## الدوامه السوداء (1 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ياسفن
معروض عليا العمل بالبحر بشركة ماريدايف ولكن عندي مخاوف من مخاطر البحر وكمان شرط جزائي 7 الالاف دولار لعشر سنوات ومبدأيا لابد من كورس حتميات وباسبور بحري اخاف من الدخول في حياه لمده 10 سنوات وربما الفرص تاتي بالافضل وربما لا يعجبني الامر بالله عليكم من عنده نصيحة اخوية يوجهني علي بصيره لان المميزات قد تتقارب مع العيوب


----------



## bodo2000 (2 مارس 2011)

goooooooooooooood


----------



## الدوامه السوداء (2 مارس 2011)

النصيحة بالله عليكم الوقت يضييق بي


----------



## bakker (2 مارس 2011)

not much ask them 15-18 thousnds
like english engineers
i have been working in offshor. english engineer taking between 20-30 thousnd a month

it is boring life but very save all safety gears is there but very boring life.


----------



## tito24 (4 مارس 2011)

اخى الدوامه الجديدة احب اشرح لك الوضع فى البحر اذا حبيت اولا انا مهندس بحرى ثالث واعمل فى البحر من عشر سنوات وشاشرح لك الوضع وعليك الاختياربالنسبة لك فى العمل فى شركة مارديف هى شركة قطاع شبه عام يعنى فيها معاش وتأمينات بالاضافة لمدة العمل 21 يوم واجازة 7 ايام فى بعض مراكل الشركه والبعض الاخر يعمل خارج مصر وهذه نظامها شهرين عمل وشهر اجازه اما بالنسبة لساعات العمل فانك تعمل 6 ساعات وتريح 6 ساعات فى بعض السفن وبعضها تعمل 4 ساعات وتريح 8 ولكى تعمل هناك عليك عمل جواز بحرى هيكلفك وحده حوالى 250 جنيه وده تروح التفتيش البحرى فى اسكندريه من باب رقم 1 وعليك قبله عمل دورات اسمها الدورات الحتميه وهى عباره عن دورات فى اسعافات طوارىء ومكافحة حريق وتقنيات سلامة وبحث وانقاذ ومسؤليات اجتماعية وهذه الدورات اذا استخرجتها من الاكاديميه البحرية مدتها اسبوع او عشر ايام تقريبا حضور فى الاكاديميه حسب الجدول وهتكلفك كلها حوالى 1200 جنيه اما لو دخلت الدورات من معهد 27 فى باب 27 فى ميناء الاسكندرية هتكلفك 750جنيه هذا للتكلفة فى الاوراق وده مع العلم انك هتطلع وظيفتك فى الجواز بمهنة مهندس فقط وهذا يسمحلك العمل فى السفن التجارية واذا عملت عليها مدة 6 اشهر فانه لك الحق فى دخول دورة فى الاكاديميه مهندس بحرى ثالث b وتعمل جواز جديد وحتميات جديده بالمهننة الجديدة وهى مهندس بحرى ثالث وهتكلفك كلها 10000 جنية تقريبا طبعا هتكون محوشهم من عمل فى البحر ده لو لقيت شغل بسرعه من غير احباط اما لوعملت فى المارديف فعليك العمل بالجواز الاول بمهنة مهندس لمده سنة حتى يحق لك عمل مهندس بحرى ثالث فى الاكاديميه البحرية لانها تعمل ساحلى ولكن هنا لك الحق من شركة مارديف بمساعدتك اذا عملت فيها ان تعمل الدورة على حسابهم شاملة الشهادات الحتمية ولكن ليس لك الحق بالعمل فى السفن التجارية لانهم هما الدافعين لك ثمن الشهادات اما لوعملتها على حسابك فيحق طبعا العمل على السفن التجارية وتترك الشركة اما بالنسبة لخوفك من البحر فان سفن المارديف صغيرة ورحلاتها صغيره ساحلى يعنى ما فيش تعب من البحر غير السفن التجارية التى تلف فى المحيطات وبحار وعليك ان تختار اما العمل فى المارديف بمرتب وهذه المميزات او العمل على السفن التجارية بمرتب ضعف مرتب المارديف مره ونص ولكن عليك ان تعمل عقد 6 اشهر وما تعرفش لما تنزل من السفينة هتطلع امته اما المارديف كانك شغال فى شركة بترول عارف هتنزل اجازه امته وتشتغل امته والله الموفق


----------



## الدوامه السوداء (5 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------

